# Website for determining who flies where and when?



## BarCol (Aug 30, 2010)

I recall that there used to be a website that would allow you to enter your start point and destination as well as the dates of the flights and then list all the different airlines servicing a particular destination and all the combinations of getting there.  It may actually have been in a BETA testing format as I also recall it was pretty"bare-bones" in terms of glitz.  It may have been an IATA application but I can't find it now.  Does anybody else recall this and if so is this still available?

Given that Mexicana has stopped operations    and the Amercian Airlines mechnics are now in a strike position  , I want to see what other options we might have for getting to PVR in October..


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 30, 2010)

Barb,

Go to www.smartertravel.com

Click on the "Travel Tools" tab near the top right of the home page.
Click on "Find a Flight Schedule" on the Travel Tools main page
Put in your Point A to Point B info
Click "Go" 
and you'll have your list

I'm pretty sure IATA has this info too but I've never used it.


Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 30, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Barb,
> 
> Go to www.smartertravel.com
> 
> ...



When I tried it, it would only allow a specific date like 10 Sep, 10 Oct, ...... in the date pull down menu.

You can get a good idea on the same list from Orbitz or travelocity although they do not cover Southwest or other discount airlines IIRC.

Cheers


----------



## drgary (Aug 30, 2010)

*My Two Favorites*

http://www.skyscanner.net (put United States in first box) and (foreign city) in second box and you will see all of the direct connecting airlines. (Many options on this site so explore.)

Also: www.farecompare.com  (always good for finding the best fares)

Good Luck.

drgary


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 30, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> When I tried it, it would only allow a specific date like 10 Sep, 10 Oct, ...... in the date pull down menu.
> 
> You can get a good idea on the same list from Orbitz or travelocity although they do not cover Southwest or other discount airlines IIRC.
> 
> Cheers



x3,

If I don't know the date of travel, I just put in an arbitrary date because what I'm interested in is the list of airlines that fly to a particular location.
I usually then go to the specific airline's website to make the travel arrangements.  Although on the list that you get from SmarterTravel on the far right side of the list you can click on the link to "check prices" if you want.
I think they use the Travelocity search engine. I generally don't check prices there - I'll typically use Kayak or Farecompare.

The SmarterTravel tool is a means to get a quick idea of what airlines go from A to B. Also, they include Southwest.

Richard


----------



## Tfish (Aug 30, 2010)

My favourite is www.kayak.com

Fish


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 30, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> x3,
> I usually then go to the specific airline's website to make the travel arrangements.
> Richard



I also book directly with the Airline. Eliminates any middleman if there is a problem.

Cheers


----------



## BarCol (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks - all good suggestions - in the end we'll fly with the airlines that is still flying....so that cancels out mexicana and if the American Airlines mechanics are on strike that lets them out, Aero mexico doesn't fly near us, Air Canada is too $$$ as is United and Continential takes 2 days to get there so, let me see....that leaves US Airways from YYZ to CLT to PVR and retrun the same way.  Missing a day in PVR at the beginning but I'll deal with that......


----------



## djs (Aug 30, 2010)

Is flying out of BUF an option (assuming the savings is worth the added 2-hour drive)?


----------



## BarCol (Aug 30, 2010)

we do fly out of BUF fairly often, but in this case, no real savings and perhaps a bit more expensive given the need for an overnight in BUF before a really early flight or the need to stay overnight at the midway point - I was checking Southwest through PHX, then US Airways from PHX to PVR but it would need an overnight in PHX as well..


----------



## djs (Aug 30, 2010)

Perhaps if it's going to require an overnight stay somewhere you could "combine" two trips and have your layover in a place like Vegas, or LA.  Wouldn't be a dollar savings, but if you have another city in mind you'd like to visit this could be a good opportunity to do so.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 31, 2010)

For LCC's the website that does what you seek is www.whichbudget.com


----------



## BarCol (Sep 2, 2010)

djs I thought about it...:hysterical:   But as it stands now my travel insurer won't give me $$ back for the Mexicana Flights because technically they "are not bankrupt" and the credit card company (AMEX) says it's over the 90 day dispute timeframe.....so as of right now I have paid for 4 round trip tickets (2 people travelling) to PVR  on two airlines, one of which has ceased operations.....serves me right for booking airfare way ahead....


----------



## sjschuster (Sep 3, 2010)

BarCol said:


> I recall that there used to be a website that would allow you to enter your start point and destination as well as the dates of the flights and then list all the different airlines servicing a particular destination and all the combinations of getting there.  It may actually have been in a BETA testing format as I also recall it was pretty"bare-bones" in terms of glitz.  It may have been an IATA application but I can't find it now.  Does anybody else recall this and if so is this still available?
> ..



Best Search Site Around.....http://matrix.itasoftware.com/

You may have to login as a guest.


----------



## akp (Sep 4, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Carolinian, I have been looking for one for LCC for a long time.  My thanks!

Thanks for the rest of these, too.  I'm adding them all to my Evernote file about getting a good flight.  

Note that Skyscanner is not just for foreign cities.  It is the best I've found for listing all nonstop between two cities, but it does exclude Southwest.

A


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 4, 2010)

I read about a new site that puts everything in a table to compare, price, time, etc. I can't remember the name...but it seemed like it had "hug" at the beginning. Did anyone else see that and remember the name?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Pit (Sep 4, 2010)

sjschuster said:


> Best Search Site Around.....http://matrix.itasoftware.com/



I'll second that.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 8, 2010)

> Best Search Site Around.....http://matrix.itasoftware.com/
> You may have to login as a guest


.

Sjschuster - That's the One I was looking for - excellent  

thanks


----------

